# Cap for Handle



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Good Afternoon. Do any of you wood turners make parts for hand drills...such as Miller Falls Hand Drill? I like collecting old tools and I have to pass some of them up because the cap is missing and I am not talented enough to turn one on a lathe. Some companies sell the side handle but I have never seen just that cap for sale. Thanks, Chris


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Chris,

as to what I've seen on some photos when googling, the cap of that Hand drill is just like a lid of a small box, overlapping the end of the handle on the top. Just not sure if it's with a thread inside or not.
If it's just a plain stick-on cap, almost every turner should be able to master it. With a thread this would be a different story, as of course the thread inside the cap and outside the handle would need to match. But there's surely some wood turners that would be able to get it done with an inside thread as well.

Thinking about it - if it's a stick-on cap, you should even be able to rout it. Something in the style of Harry's Coin Trays, just smaller....

I hope that helps,
Martin​


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

If you have a picture or drawing, I could do it for you. I don't know how you want it attached, but I often epoxy nuts, bolts, etc inside turned handles. I'm not an expert on antique tools, but I have a few hand drills, will look at them later to see how the handle attaches.


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

Interesting. Should make a good practice exercise.


----------



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

The cap that is broken comes off a drill with no makers mark on it. I cap that I have that does fit also comes off a drill with no makers mark on it. I tried a cap from another drill and the threads appear to be different. I have attached three pictures...#1 showing the handle, #2 showing the broken cap and #3 showing the cap taped together. Appreciate the responses. Chris


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks easy enough, if I have the right tap for threads. Do you know size and threads per inch? (1"x 8tpi etc)

Can't tell for sure from pic, but if break is as clean as it looks, TiteBond, or TB2 are excellent strong glues, should hold. (Tite Bond 3 is waterproof, but I'm told not as strong)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wrap some plastic wrap around the male part put the wood putty round the threads, hand mold the top,let it dry (20 min.) sand then screw it off and you have a new part...you can add some stain to the batch to match the wood..

http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Durham...F8&qid=1378165136&sr=1-9&keywords=wood+filler
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...fix=wood+,tools,158&rh=n:228013,k:wood+filler


==


CGL said:


> The cap that is broken comes off a drill with no makers mark on it. I cap that I have that does fit also comes off a drill with no makers mark on it. I tried a cap from another drill and the threads appear to be different. I have attached three pictures...#1 showing the handle, #2 showing the broken cap and #3 showing the cap taped together. Appreciate the responses. Chris


----------

